# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Foto Location gesucht!

## Ronsn

Grias eich!

Und mal wieda a Frage die mit Fotografiern zu tun hat.

I such für a Shooting eine Location. Sollte eine alte verlassene Fabrik oder ein altes verlassenes Haus sein das eher runtergekommen aussieht. Und man sollte auf legalem Weg rein dürfen  :Wink:  
Außerdem sollts in Österreich sein oder nahe der Grenze (keine Weltreise).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Vorschlag.

Danke scho mal!

Grüsse, ronsn

----------

